# AL/UGA



## Tmpr111 (Nov 4, 2018)

UGA looked like 17’ last night.  Then I watched AL, they look like a machine. UGA has to play the perfect game.  It can be done.  But it will be a fun game to watch.

Your Sad Nole


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2018)

42-17 Dawgs Roll


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2018)

Bama is scary good. Best looking team I've watched all year. Dawgs are very young and talented, but they're going to have to play way over their heads to beat Bama. As it stands right now, I see Bama winning this game in a blowout. I love my Dawgs more than anyone, I just don't think we're quiet there yet. Then again, there is the revenge factor going for the Dawgs. Maybe, just maybe, we want this game more than Bama and are able to pull of the upset. 

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!*


----------



## lampern (Nov 4, 2018)

UGA 49-14 over Bama

But it won't matter as Michigan looks real solid


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 4, 2018)

I love my dawgs but anyone who thinks UGA has a chance to beat Bama needs their head examined..
.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2018)

Arrow3 said:


> I love my dawgs but anyone who thinks UGA has a chance to beat Bama needs their head examined..
> .




While I have to admit that Bammer looked rock solid, there is a way on any given day for any team in the SEC to beat any other team.  Bammer is beatable, but it would take perfect play by UGA.

However, the DAWGS don't need to be thinking about this yet.  We got some games to play and Auburn won't be a push over this week.

We need to get some of our injured back healthy!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

dogs cry again. roll tide.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> 42-17 Dawgs Roll


Right score, wrong team!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 5, 2018)

Bama....

by 24

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 5, 2018)

ST y'all will end up with a nice Bowl Game...

Bama rolls


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

Arrow3 said:


> I love my dawgs but anyone who thinks UGA has a chance to beat Bama needs their head examined..
> .



^this^

I love my Dawgs but Bama looks unstoppable so far this season. Saban's best team is what we're seeing. Dawgs have a VERY bright future in the next few years! Go Dawgs!

On to a beating of Auburn!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Arrow3 said:


> I love my dawgs but anyone who thinks UGA has a chance to beat Bama needs their head examined..
> .


This right here,,,,Bama is unstoppable,,,,they spanked LSU,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> This right here,,,,Bama is unstoppable,,,,they spanked LSU,,,,


Nobody is unstoppable! Bama looks unstoppable but that's why the games are played.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nobody is unstoppable! Bama looks unstoppable but that's why the games are played.


Just saying,what a great team,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2018)

Bama sux. We want Bama!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama sux. We want Bama!


? ? ? ?,,,,I'd bet Bama could beat many pro teams,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,I'd bet Bama could beat many pro teams,,,,


  

Bama couldn't beat ANY Pro Team..


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama couldn't beat ANY Pro Team..


? ? ? ?,,,,best team in the nation,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama couldn't beat ANY Pro Team..


yes we can too thug?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

departing hartsfield airport just now. flew to atl yesterday on some business. great weather yesterday


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

roll tide and 9 am beer


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2018)

I think Bama sux. I think LSWHO was way overrated. Bring it on!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yes we can too thug?



Saban knows better.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Saban knows better.


monday morning slayersux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide and 9 am beer



Dadgum 6


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum 6


lol. gotta get it when u can?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum 6


and like u dont know. lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> monday morning slayersux




Monday morning, wishing I was drinking a beer!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Monday morning, wishing I was drinking a beer!


morning.  what did u kill or catch. this weekend


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> morning.  what did u kill or catch. this weekend



I stayed out of the woods this weekend cause I picked up my G3 on Thursday. We played around at the lake! We're heading back in the woods this weekend with my boy shooting.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> departing hartsfield airport just now. flew to atl yesterday on some business. great weather yesterday



You retard! You should have let me know you were in town.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

I just hope we can stay within 5 TD's of them. That is what I would need to bet on them. 35 Points.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

Just beat Auburn.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Just beat Auburn.



Let's go with that for now.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 5, 2018)

lampern said:


> UGA 49-14 over Bama
> 
> But it won't matter as Michigan looks real solid


Shouldn't members be required to pass a sports literacy test before they post???


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 5, 2018)

lots of football to be played yet...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Just beat Auburn.





elfiii said:


> Let's go with that for now.


^this^... Who cares about Bama. We've got Auburn and Tech!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2018)

Alabama looked like a well oiled machine Sat. night. I know they could beat the Falcons. 
But my blood runs red and black, 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 6, 2018)

Tua goes down and Bama becomes human again.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> Tua goes down and Bama becomes human again.



That’s the unknown, Hurts looked to still have some healing to do. Falling back on the freshmen if Tua gets injured leaves them vulnerable.

That said, Roll Tide!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Just beat Auburn.



Yep, one game, one log, still chopping!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> Shouldn't members be required to pass a sports literacy test before they post???




Nah, if we did that, we would be excluding all of you Bammer fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Nah, if we did that, we would be excluding all of you Bammer fans.




Don't forget the Vols... They've been screaming for over a decade that "We're Back"..


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't forget the Vols... They've been screaming for over a decade that "We're Back"..


Where'd they go?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Where'd they go?




Back where they belong! The sewer!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Alabama looked like a well oiled machine Sat. night. I know they could beat the Falcons.


LULZ, no.

The Bama VS NFL teams debate is hilarious. Sorry, but they couldn't even beat the Raiders or the Titans. It's just a different level. To think Bama could hang with an NFL team is to think 100% of their roster could be drafted tomorrow. Which is obviously inherently wrong.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> LULZ, no.
> 
> The Bama VS NFL teams debate is hilarious. Sorry, but they couldn't even beat the Raiders or the Titans. It's just a different level. To think Bama could hang with an NFL team is to think 100% of their roster could be drafted tomorrow. Which is obviously inherently wrong.




Not to mention, we ALL know Saban can't coach at the NFL level!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^this^... Who cares about Bama. We've got Auburn and Tech![/QUOTEyall need to beat the brakes off them. get gus fired.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 6, 2018)

I can tell you why Saban is not in the NFL. Those high price premadonna's are uncoachable.

Saban will retire from Bama and he will be a very wealthy man when he does.

What kind of a bonus will he receive when he wins this natty?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> get gus fired



You know that's what they'll want to do when Bama and UGA beats them.. Gonna cost them a WHOLE lot of money...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> I can tell you why Saban is not in the NFL. Those high price premadonna's are uncoachable.
> 
> Saban will retire from Bama and he will be a very wealthy man when he does.
> 
> What kind of a bonus will he receive when he wins this natty?




Saban will retire from Bama. That time is drawing near!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You know that's what they'll want to do when Bama and UGA beats them.. Gonna cost them a WHOLE lot of money...


His buyout is $32mil ?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 6, 2018)

Dawgs will get whipped......

Roll Tide


----------



## tcward (Nov 6, 2018)

Not worried about Bama right now...3 other games left.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saban will retire from Bama. That time is drawing near!


Sounds like you have been on some recruiting trips with Kirby. Kirby has been using the Saban retirement as his go to in recruiting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Sounds like you have been on some recruiting trips with Kirby. Kirby has been using the Saban retirement as his go to in recruiting.


He would be right! Saban is against the clock and the clock always wins! No timeouts in life! And you can’t payoff the ref in that battle!


----------



## across the river (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> He would be right! Saban is against the clock and the clock always wins! No timeouts in life! And you can’t payoff the ref in that battle!



Saban isn't even 70 yet.   Bowden was 80 when he retired and Joe Pa was like 83 when he quit/got fired.  That gives him 10 plus years at it if want to keep going, so he isn't that close to the end of the road unless he wants to be.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

across the river said:


> Saban isn't even 70 yet.   Bowden was 80 when he retired and Joe Pa was like 83 when he quit/got fired.  That gives him 10 plus years at it if want to keep going, so he isn't that close to the end of the road unless he wants to be.




Saban won’t go out like the 2 you just mentioned. He’s too good for that! 

Try again!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 6, 2018)

Looks as if Saban is about to become Kirby's whipping boy


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 6, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Sounds like you have been on some recruiting trips with Kirby. Kirby has been using the Saban retirement as his go to in recruiting.


Proof? Or are you just yappin? 

Everything I’ve ever heard is CKS doesn’t play the negative recruiting game because it’s more likely to draw weaker minded players.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks as if Saban is about to become Kirby's whipping boy


The SEC East is... 12-0.. Just keep chopping..


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 6, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> That’s the unknown, Hurts looked to still have some healing to do. Falling back on the freshmen if Tua gets injured leaves them vulnerable.
> 
> That said, Roll Tide!


Mack Jones can definitely move the offense...outshined Jalen in the spring


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The SEC East is... 12-0.. Just keep chopping..


12-0? Against who?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Proof? Or are you just yappin?
> 
> Everything I’ve ever heard is CKS doesn’t play the negative recruiting game because it’s more likely to draw weaker minded players.



Just "yappin' I guess. I have no proof just posting what I have heard from some insiders. Similar to you hearing that CKS doesn't. I guess we are just both Yappin.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 7, 2018)

Haha, "insiders"


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2018)

I dont think CKS is using Saban's retirement as a recruiting tool. To start with It doesn't make any sense for him to do that. He is smart enough to know that if he used it and it turned out to not be true, word would spread that he was lying. That would only make his job tougher. Plus I think today's recruits would see through something like that in the first 10 seconds.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> 12-0? Against who?



Eastern Division.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 7, 2018)

Looks as if Saban is about to become Kirby's whipping boy

that's funny right there


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Haha, "insiders"


And who are you hearing from that says he doesn't negatively recruit? Are you just Yappin?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't forget the Vols... They've been screaming for over a decade that "We're Back"..



True dis!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 8, 2018)

2nd and 26


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2018)

Making our point! Bama is a one man show with Tua! Nothing without him!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2018)

daily dogsux


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Just "yappin' I guess. I have no proof just posting what I have heard from some insiders. Similar to you hearing that CKS doesn't. I guess we are just both Yappin.



Yappin is fun. This forum features more yap per post than any other forum on the board. That's why it's so popular.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 8, 2018)

It's always 2nd and 26 somewhere!  A little Hawaiian Lightning!  Roll Tide!


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,I'd bet Bama could beat many pro teams,,,,


----------



## alphachief (Nov 8, 2018)

If UGA could run on Bama, they’d win.  I just don’t think they can run on that D.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama couldn't beat ANY Pro Team..


Could you imagine the ticket sales


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2018)

If we quit yapping the thread would die. Most of us dont have any idea what we are yapping about, but we love us some yapping.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks as if Saban is about to become Kirby's whipping boy


Saban will be calling Kirby Daddy soon!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Nov 8, 2018)

What if Tech and the Barn win? What then?


----------



## across the river (Nov 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saban won’t go out like the 2 you just mentioned. He’s too good for that!
> 
> Try again!



What are you talking about try again?  Saban has said multiple times he doesn't have any other hobbies and want to coach as long as he can.  He is late sixties..  I'm not saying he will coach until he is 80 something, but in a profession where the average tenure is well less than 5 years, how would you consider him being up against the clock.  He is a football coach, not a Supreme Court nominee.   Will he be there in ten years, probably not, but how many coaches coaching now will be at the same school in ten years?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 11, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> What if Tech and the Barn win? What then?


1 down 1 to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Saban was never going to leave LSU or Miami so you Homer’s at Bama keep on thinking he’ll be there forever are funny. After the Tua brothers he’s gone! Go Dawgs see you in Atlanta!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2018)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Dawgs will Stomp Bama in Atlanta in a few weeks! Mark it down!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2018)

Jeff I hope by stomp, that you mean we stay within 30 of them.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff I hope by stomp, that you mean we stay within 30 of them.


No Charlie I’m calling it now! I got a hunch that Bama loses this game. This is our year!


----------



## DannyW (Nov 12, 2018)

FWIW...for those people who think Alabama would be competitive against the NFL. I read this weekend that one of the sport's books in Las Vegas was interviewed regarding Alabama vs NFL, and the sport's book said that Alabama would be given at least 28 points against any NFL team.

Alabama is the best in college football right now but the NFL is a whole other animal.

Although I might be tempted to take Alabama and 28 against the Falcons right now.


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> No Charlie I’m calling it now! I got a hunch that Bama loses this game. This is our year!



If Georgia beats Bama in Atlanta, they'll earn the chance to play them again in the playoff.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2018)

weagle said:


> If Georgia beats Bama in Atlanta, they'll earn the chance to play them again in the playoff.




If Bama had 2 losses going into the SEC Championship game and lost to UGA, they would still get in the CFP.. It's in Bama's contract..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Saban will be calling Kirby Daddy soon!


Kirby is going to send Saban to retirement earlier than Saban wants. That 70 year old man won't be able to keep up with Kirby on the recruiting trail.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2018)

DannyW said:


> FWIW...for those people who think Alabama would be competitive against the NFL. I read this weekend that one of the sport's books in Las Vegas was interviewed regarding Alabama vs NFL, and the sport's book said that Alabama would be given at least 28 points against any NFL team.
> 
> Alabama is the best in college football right now but the NFL is a whole other animal.
> 
> Although I might be tempted to take Alabama and 28 against the Falcons right now.


Yeah, spot me 28 on Bama vs the Raiders and i am taking that action all day!


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 12, 2018)

Jalen is watching over Tua today.  Protecting him at all cost.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 12, 2018)

I got Bama. Unless Tua snaps a leg. Love my Dawgs but Bama is the 3rd guarantee in life beside taxes and death.


----------

